# ADAC BikeDay Lüneburg 18. April 2009 Trial - Dirt - Downhill - Cross Country



## wernersen (17. März 2009)

Moin,
auch dieses Jahr gibt es wieder einen Bikeday auf dem Trialgeländes in Embsen.
Am Samstag den 18. April 2009 ab 10:00 Uhr.
Noch grösser und noch schöner, da der ADAC Ortsclub Lüneburg die Veranstaltung jetzt gemeinsam mit dem RSC-Lüneburg durchführt.
Neben Trial, Downhill und Dirt gibt es dieses Jahr auch Cross Country Rennen.





Weitere Infos beim ADAC-Ortsclub-Lüneburb/
oder beim RSC-Lüneburg
oder direkt hier auf den BikeDay Seiten.

Grüsse
Werner


----------



## John Rico (18. März 2009)

Ich drück den Veralstaltern die Daumen, dass viele Leute aktiv und passiv teilnehmen und sich so neben Buchholz wieder ein weiteres Event hier im Norden etabliert! 

Meine geplante aktive Teilnahme fällt zwar wegen Verletzung aus, als Besucher werde ich aber wie im letzten Jahr dabei sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fh4n (18. März 2009)

.


----------



## AndreZ. (18. März 2009)

Was soll uns dieser /\ Beitrag sagen???


----------



## Black-Yeti (18. März 2009)

Also ich bin dabei. Endlich wieder seit der Verletzung fahren.

Unter normalen Umständen ist der Chakamoto auch mit dabei.


----------



## Fh4n (18. März 2009)

AndreZ. schrieb:


> Was soll uns dieser /\ Beitrag sagen???



Dass ich mich verklickt hatte und den geschriebenen Text gelöscht habe.


----------



## AndreZ. (28. März 2009)

Diese wahnsinnige Begeisterung ist ja kaum auszuhalten...

Kommt schon Leute...die Teilnehmerliste verursacht mir Gänsehaut!
Hat denn keiner mehr Lust mal nen CC Rennen zu fahren?

Was ist hier im Norden bloss mit den Mountainbikern los?


----------



## kowski (28. März 2009)

na enschuldige mal .. wer fährt denn schon CC ??  
kann man dort auch ausserhalb des wettkampfes die dh strecke nutzen? 

gruß jakob


----------



## AndreZ. (28. März 2009)

kowski schrieb:


> na enschuldige mal .. wer fährt denn schon CC ??



Ich  

Aber offensichtlich gehören die CC und Marathon Fahrer eher zu der aussterbenden Spezies !

Schade eigentlich...

Vielleicht liegt es aber auch an der Trainigsfaulheit, dass auf andere Diziplinen ausgewichen wird 

Ich habe mal so ein paar "verückte" in der LG Steinhöhe gesehen...die haben alle bergauf geschoben. Aber da wo die runter sind, speziel die Rampen, würde ich mir in die Hose sch***!!!  Respekt!

Ich selber kenne das Gelände beim ADAC nicht und kann dir daher leider nicht sagen ob die DH Strecke sonst der Öffentlichkeit zur verfügung steht!

Kette rechts

MfG


----------



## John Rico (28. März 2009)

kowski schrieb:


> na enschuldige mal .. wer fährt denn schon CC ??
> kann man dort auch ausserhalb des wettkampfes die dh strecke nutzen?
> 
> gruß jakob



CC, Dirt, DH, Trial
Reicht das immer noch nicht?
Außerdem: Zugucken kostet nichts, zeigt (den Veranstaltern, Sponsoren, ...) aber Interesse und kann so ein Event ebenfalls am Leben halten!
Also gebt euch mal einen Ruck und fahrt nach Lüneburg, egal ob als aktiver oder passiver Teilnehmer!


----------



## AndreZ. (28. März 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> CC, Dirt, DH, Trial
> Reicht das immer noch nicht?
> Außerdem: Zugucken kostet nichts, zeigt (den Veranstaltern, Sponsoren, ...) aber Interesse und kann so ein Event ebenfalls am Leben halten!
> Also gebt euch mal einen Ruck und fahrt nach Lüneburg, egal ob als aktiver oder passiver Teilnehmer!



Danke Sven...ich hätte es nicht besser formulieren können! 
Hoffe deinem Fuß gehts allmählich wieder besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (28. März 2009)

War heute mal wieder los und es ging einigermaßen. Allerdings ohne Klickies, die verträgt mein Innenband noch nicht.
Da merkt man erstmal, wie langsam man mit Plattform-Pedalen ist ...


----------



## iglg (7. April 2009)

AndreZ. schrieb:


> Ich
> 
> Aber offensichtlich gehören die CC und Marathon Fahrer eher zu der aussterbenden Spezies !




Marathonisti gibt es hier schon, aber CC ist mir zu hektisch. Liegt vllt. am Alter


----------



## Catsoft (7. April 2009)

Neee,  trau dich! Mir machts halt einfach Spaß, auch im hohen Alter, das Ergebnis ist zweitrangig. Ist doch egal, was andere denken!


----------



## deeptrain (7. April 2009)

genau das is die richtige einstellung catsoft umso mehr leute desto besser wird die veranstaltung


----------



## chakamoto (10. April 2009)

Wir waren letzte Woche zum testen da. Die Strecke "rockt"!







Mehr Bilder unter: chakamoto.de


----------



## Th.S16 (10. April 2009)

AndreZ. schrieb:


> Diese wahnsinnige Begeisterung ist ja kaum auszuhalten...
> 
> Kommt schon Leute...die Teilnehmerliste verursacht mir Gänsehaut!
> Hat denn keiner mehr Lust mal nen CC Rennen zu fahren?
> ...



Moin zusammen !
Traurig aber leider wahr:
Der CC-Rennsport ist tot. Zumindest hier im Norden. Aber mal ehrlich: Wer ist denn heute noch verrückt genug eine Anreise von 100-150 km zum Veranstaltungsort zu machen , um dort dann 30-45 min. im Kreis zu fahren.
Und dafür werden dann besonders die Hobby-Fahrer mit erhöhten Startgeldern "belohnt". 
Ich kann mich noch an die guten alten Stevens-Cup-Zeiten erinnern , wo Rennen von Flensburg bis Hamburg ausgetragen wurden. Dazu noch einige Rennen in Kiel oder Ahrensbök. 
Da konnte man noch von Rennen in Norddeutschland sprechen. 
Diese Zeiten sind aber leider vorbei fürchte ich......

Gruss
T.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (10. April 2009)

Th.S16 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen !
> Traurig aber leider wahr:
> Aber mal ehrlich: Wer ist denn heute noch verrÃ¼ckt genug eine Anreise von 100-150 km zum Veranstaltungsort zu machen , um dort dann 30-45 min. im Kreis zu fahren.
> Und dafÃ¼r werden dann besonders die Hobby-Fahrer mit erhÃ¶hten Startgeldern "belohnt".



Sicher hast du recht, aber von Hamburg aus sind es nach LÃ¼neburg maximal 40 km bzw. ne halbe Stunde, da fahren einige zum Einkaufen weiter. Und wenn sich alle, die regelmÃ¤Ãig in den HaBes unterwegs sind, mal aufraffen kÃ¶nnten, hÃ¤tten LÃ¼neburg und Buchholz mindestens 30 Starter mehr!
Und 5-10 â¬ Startgeld sind doch mehr als fair! Ich versteh's ehrlich gesagt nicht, viele haben kein Problem damit, ~60 â¬ zu zahlen, um dann bei den Cyclassics etwa zwei Stunden durch Hamburg zu radeln, aber 10 â¬, um den eigenen Sport zu unterstÃ¼tzen, sind auf einmal zu viel. 



> Ich kann mich noch an die guten alten Stevens-Cup-Zeiten erinnern , wo Rennen von Flensburg bis Hamburg ausgetragen wurden. Dazu noch einige Rennen in Kiel oder AhrensbÃ¶k.
> Da konnte man noch von Rennen in Norddeutschland sprechen.
> Diese Zeiten sind aber leider vorbei fÃ¼rchte ich......
> 
> ...



Auch hier hast du recht. Aber (nichts gegen dich) mit dieser Einstellung wird es auch nie wieder so werden. Im Gegenteil, wenn alle so denken, gehen die letzten beiden Rennen auch noch kaputt. Oder anders formuliert: Was bietet wohl mehr Anreiz fÃ¼r einen potentiellen neuen Ausrichter, leere oder volle StartblÃ¶cke und ZuschauerrÃ¤nge in LÃ¼neburg + Buchholz?


----------



## Th.S16 (10. April 2009)

Hallo nochmal !

Nicht dass wir uns da falsch verstehen: Mein obiger Eintrag war eine Momentaufnahme. Und die steht ganz im Gegensatz zu meiner persönlichen Einstellung. Für mich sind 110km Anreise zum Sonntags- oder Dienstags Treff in die HaBe´s nicht zuviel. (Zugegeben: so ne 4Std.-Tour mit Sanz  ist natürlich was anderes als ein 45min. CC-Gebolze). Und die Abzocke Cyclassics mach erstrecht nicht mit......
Es war aber immer schon schwer Mountainbiker zu organisieren. Biken ist nunmal für die allermeisten in erster Linie Spass , Freiheit , mit gleichgesinnten ne schöne Zeit haben... Der Leistungsgedanke spielt fast keine Rolle. Darum gibt in den Radsportvereinen so wenig Biker , im krassen Gegensatz zu den Rennradfahrern. Die fahren für ihren Sport fast überall hin. So, genug geheult....
Auch ich kann nur hoffen , dass möglichst viele Biker solche Veranstaltungen wie den BikeDay unterstützen.

Gruss
T.


----------



## John Rico (14. April 2009)

@Th.S16: War ja auch nicht böse gemeint oder gegen dich gerichtet! Leider gibt's aber genug Leute, die auf der einen Seite der guten alten Zeit hinterherjammern, auf der anderen Seite aber sagen: "Och, die zwei Rennen lohnen doch nicht, da fahr ich erst gar nicht hin". Und das ist schade!


Mal was ganz anderes: Gibt es für die CC Strecke irgendwo ein Streckenprofil oder kennt jemand die Strecke (Streckenbesichtigung?) und kann mir sagen, wie technisch die Strecke ist? Am besten verglichen mit Buchholz.
Wäre super, worab ein paat Infos zu haben. Vor allem, ob das ne reine "Kette-rechts" Rennstrecke ist oder es sich um eine eher technische Runde handelt.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Catsoft (15. April 2009)

Wir sehen uns! Ich darf erst ab 16 Uhr wieder arbeiten....


----------



## wernersen (15. April 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> Gibt es für die CC Strecke irgendwo ein Streckenprofil oder kennt jemand die Strecke (Streckenbesichtigung?) und kann mir sagen, wie technisch die Strecke ist? Am besten verglichen mit Buchholz.
> Wäre super, worab ein paat Infos zu haben. Vor allem, ob das ne reine "Kette-rechts" Rennstrecke ist oder es sich um eine eher technische Runde handelt.


Moin,
ich bin nicht der CC Experte (kümmere mich um den Trial beim Bikeday), aber das Streckenprofil ist relativ flach. Es gibt jedoch ein paar heftige kurze Steigungen und abfahrten auf sehr grobem Schotter. Auch den Teil, der durch den Offrodbereich des Fahrsicherheitszentrums geht finde ich technisch anspruchsvoll, da der Boden keine Kompromisse kennt. Er ist je nach Wetter entweder schlammig oder knüppelhart.

Grüsse
Werner


----------



## dirk f. (15. April 2009)

Also, dadurch, dass der ADAC Berg quasi von allen Seiten befahren wird, kommen doch ne ganze Menge Höhenmeter zusammen. Ca. die Hälfte der Strecke besthet aus diesen Auf- und Abfahrten. Der Rest ist flach.  Die Strecke ist vom Höhenprofil ähnlich wie die Strecke am Norderstedter Müllberg.
Der Untergrund ist aber anders, also zu 90% Schotter und Sand.
Wenn das Wetter so bleibt wie es ist, wird es ein schnelles Rennen.


----------



## John Rico (15. April 2009)

Stand nicht irgendwo, dass die Strecke im Wald neben dem Gelände liegen soll? Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstehe, fährt man zur Hälfte den Offroad-Berg hoch und runter und fast nur auf Schotter? Das wäre ja nicht so schön. 

Naja, kommen werde ich auf jeden Fall und mir dann wohl vor Ort überlegen, ob ich fahre.


----------



## dirk f. (15. April 2009)

1/3 der Strecke ist mittlerer bis grobere Schotter, 1/3 feiner Schotter und 1/3 weicher Wald- oder Wiesenboden. Alles easy zu fahren.


----------



## spudi (16. April 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> Sicher hast du recht, aber von Hamburg aus sind es nach Lüneburg maximal 40 km bzw. ne halbe Stunde, da fahren einige zum Einkaufen weiter. Und wenn sich alle, die regelmäßig in den HaBes unterwegs sind, mal aufraffen könnten, hätten Lüneburg und Buchholz mindestens 30 Starter mehr!
> Und 5-10  Startgeld sind doch mehr als fair! Ich versteh's ehrlich gesagt nicht, viele haben kein Problem damit, ~60  zu zahlen, um dann bei den Cyclassics etwa zwei Stunden durch Hamburg zu radeln, aber 10 , um den eigenen Sport zu unterstützen, sind auf einmal zu viel.
> (...)
> Auch hier hast du recht. Aber (nichts gegen dich) mit dieser Einstellung wird es auch nie wieder so werden. Im Gegenteil, wenn alle so denken, gehen die letzten beiden Rennen auch noch kaputt. Oder anders formuliert: Was bietet wohl mehr Anreiz für einen potentiellen neuen Ausrichter, leere oder volle Startblöcke und Zuschauerränge in Lüneburg + Buchholz?





John Rico schrieb:


> Naja, kommen werde ich auf jeden Fall und mir dann wohl vor Ort überlegen, ob ich fahre.



Geil!


----------



## AndreZ. (16. April 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> Naja, kommen werde ich auf jeden Fall und mir dann wohl vor Ort überlegen, ob ich fahre.



Was ist denn das für eine Aussage 

Natürlich fährst Du!!! Los Anmelden, aber sofort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (16. April 2009)

spudi schrieb:


> Geil!



Schön, wenn man Teilaussagen herausnimmt und sich daraus was bastelt! 
Falls du alles lesen/zitieren würdest, würdest du merken, dass ich zur allgemeinen Teilnahme "aufgerufen" habe, ob aktiv oder passiv ist dabei fast egal! Und da sein werde ich in jedem Fall, so oder so ...



AndreZ. schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für eine Aussage
> 
> Natürlich fährst Du!!! Los Anmelden, aber sofort



Werd ich wahrscheinlich auch, hab bei so viel Schotter nur etwas Schiss mit meinem Fuß, zumal ich mich auf Schotter eh nicht wohl fühle. Aber du kannst vor meinem Start ja noch Überzeugungsarbeit leisten!


----------



## spudi (16. April 2009)

Teilaussagen? Was hätte ich denn noch alles zitieren sollen?
Das Du verletzt bist, hatte ich nicht auf der Reihe. Aber Du hörtest Dich nicht so an, als ob Deine Verletzung der Grund dafür ist, nicht teilzunehmen, sondern vielmehr die angeblich "langweilige" Strecke.


> Stand nicht irgendwo, dass die Strecke im Wald neben dem Gelände liegen soll? Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstehe, fährt man zur Hälfte den Offroad-Berg hoch und runter und fast nur auf Schotter? Das wäre ja nicht so schön.
> 
> Naja, kommen werde ich auf jeden Fall und mir dann wohl vor Ort überlegen, ob ich fahre.


Egal. 

Karsten


----------



## Stemmel (16. April 2009)

AndreZ. schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für eine Aussage
> 
> Natürlich fährst Du!!! Los Anmelden, aber sofort



Genau!  Wir werden auch zum zusehen kommen.


----------



## John Rico (16. April 2009)

spudi schrieb:


> Teilaussagen? Was hätte ich denn noch alles zitieren sollen?
> Das Du verletzt bist, hatte ich nicht auf der Reihe. Aber Du hörtest Dich nicht so an, als ob Deine Verletzung der Grund dafür ist, nicht teilzunehmen, sondern vielmehr die angeblich "langweilige" Strecke.
> 
> Egal.
> ...



Ist ja alles gut! 
Mir geht es nicht um eine evtl. langweilige Strecke (wobei ich schöne Wald-Trails Schotter immer vorziehen würde), sondern um einen kaputten Fuß und die erhöhte Gefahr, auf Schotter wegzurutschen und meinem Innenband richtig einen mitzugeben.
Aber wofür gibts Tape ...


----------



## Sanz (16. April 2009)

Hallo,

lese ich den Zeitplan richtig? Hobby über 18 ohne Lizens fahren von 14:00 bis 14:30 Uhr, also nur 30 min

Gruß
Andre


----------



## gnss (16. April 2009)

also ich lese da ca. 60 minuten:



> R. 4: Hobby Ã¼ber 18 Jahre ab Jg 90   lvo Start: 14:00 Uhr
> Renndauer: ca. 60 Min.; Ehreng.: Sachpreise fuer Platz 1-5; Nenngeld: 10 â¬; Nachm.: 10 â¬;
> Bem.: separate Damenwertung ab 3 Teilnehmerinnen


----------



## AndreZ. (17. April 2009)

Hey Andre,

Martin hat recht, 60 Minuten für Hobby Ü18.

Kommst Du auch?

MfG
André


----------



## MarcoFibr (17. April 2009)

Kann ich auch als Spaßfahrer starten oder macht es keinen Spaß ?
Hab ca 800km geradelt bis jetzt.
Hab keine Lust ausgelacht zu werden!
Anmeldung vor Ort?


----------



## jo46 (17. April 2009)

Moin, moin,

ich komme auf jeden Fall zum zuschauen. Freu mich schon drauf!

VG
Jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (17. April 2009)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Kann ich auch als Spaßfahrer starten oder macht es keinen Spaß ?
> Hab ca 800km geradelt bis jetzt.
> Hab keine Lust ausgelacht zu werden!
> Anmeldung vor Ort?



Anmeldung Online bis einschließlich heute, vor Ort kostet es glaube ich extra:

http://timolbg.ti.ohost.de/pages/veranstaltungen/online-anmeldung.php
Ausgelacht wird da niemand, ob es dir Spaß macht wirst du dann sehen.


----------



## MarcoFibr (17. April 2009)

Bei 30 Starter bin ich wohl der Letzte im Ziel. 
Trau mich dann nur als Zuschauer hin.


----------



## AndreZ. (17. April 2009)

Mit der Einstellung wirst Du immer Zuschauer bleiben!
Wer nicht wagt....usw.

Und lachen wird da niemand über dich, jeder hat mal angefangen und wie willst Du sonst erfahren, wo Du mit deiner Leistung stehst?

Ausprobieren und hinterher schlauer sein!


----------



## John Rico (17. April 2009)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Bei 30 Starter bin ich wohl der Letzte im Ziel.
> Trau mich dann nur als Zuschauer hin.



Fahr einfach mit und wir kämpfen dann um die rote Laterne! 
Ich fahre auch zum Spaß mit und 800 km bin ich im letzten halben Jahr nicht gefahren ...
Und bei 30 Startern ist die Chance, dass noch ein Langsamer dabei ist, deutlich größer als bei 10!

Laut Internetseite kostet Nachmelden vor Ort bis eine Stunde vor dem Rennen nichts extra, stand zumindest bisher immer da.


@Sanz: Los, mitfahren! 


Letzter wirst du schonmal nicht, und dann kenne ich wenigstens einen im Startblock.


----------



## Catsoft (17. April 2009)

Oh man, die Startliste sieht ja mal gar nicht gut aus  Das wird ein harter Fight um nicht "Letzter" zu werden. Ich sollte besser den Jahrgang wechseln......


----------



## AndreZ. (17. April 2009)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Oh man, die Startliste sieht ja mal gar nicht gut aus  Das wird ein harter Fight um nicht "Letzter" zu werden. Ich sollte besser den Jahrgang wechseln......



Was soll ich denn sagen???

Vielleicht melde ich mich morgen noch mal um auf Elite!

Furchtbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (17. April 2009)

AndreZ. schrieb:


> Was soll ich denn sagen???
> 
> Vielleicht melde ich mich morgen noch mal um auf Elite!
> 
> Furchtbar



Dann fahren wir ja alle Elite  Die armen Jungs


----------



## AndreZ. (17. April 2009)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Die armen Jungs


----------



## MarcoFibr (17. April 2009)

Kurze Frage:
Wenn ich morgen um 12 Uhr da bin, sollte es reichen , oder?
Will ja nur Hobby über 18 fahren.


----------



## Catsoft (17. April 2009)

Das sollte reichen. Du kannst dir die Runde dann nach dem Kiddies-Rennen ansehen. Das sollte so 12:30 sein, wenn der Zeitplan eingehalten wird.....


----------



## MarcoFibr (17. April 2009)

Kostet das Hobbyrennen 20 euro, wenn ich morgen erst melde !
Auf der HP steht 10 Euro und bei Nachmeldung +10 !
online ist ja leider zu !

Ist das so ?

Für 20 Euro würde ich nicht hinfahren ! Wäre mir zu teuer für 60min !


----------



## dangermouse (17. April 2009)

Hi an alle.
Bin morgen auch dabei - meine Kilometerleitung dieses Jahr ist mies und MTB fahr ich erst seit ein paar Wochen. Angemeldet bin ich aber schon.
und das Rennen um die Rote Laterne, da bin ich dabei!

Wünsch uns eine nette Veranstaltung am Samstag.


----------



## John Rico (18. April 2009)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Kostet das Hobbyrennen 20 euro, wenn ich morgen erst melde !
> Auf der HP steht 10 Euro und bei Nachmeldung +10 !
> online ist ja leider zu !
> 
> ...



Ich hoffe nicht!
Zumindest steht hier bei Ü18 "Nenngeld: 10 , Nachmeldung: 10 ".
Zur Not treffen wir uns am Meldestand und meckern so lange, bis wir für 10  starten dürfen!


----------



## gnss (19. April 2009)

Wirkt es sich irgendwie postitiv auf's Gemächt aus wenn man in der Hobbyklasse startet und alles in Grund und Boden fährt, obwohl man da eigentlich nicht reingehört?


----------



## deeptrain (19. April 2009)

gnss schrieb:


> Wirkt es sich irgendwie postitiv auf's Gemächt aus wenn man in der Hobbyklasse startet und alles in Grund und Boden fährt, obwohl man da eigentlich nicht reingehört?



ja das verstehe ich auch nich warum der herr in der hobbyklasse startet is mir unbegreiflich er würde bei lizensklasse ganz locker vorne mitfahren naja!!!!

so war eine tolle veranstaltung hatte das garnich erwartet zumal die strecke vorher hier im forum als nich so gut beschrieben wurde und ne ziemlich piste sein solte war sie im enddefekt doch anspruchsvoll genug für ein cross country rennen 
was ich aber traurig finde das die 3 erstplazierten kein pokal bzw. medaile erhalten haben
habt euch dennoch mühe gegeben und hoffe das es nächstes jahr wieder solch eine veranstaltung gibt!!!!!!!!


----------



## MarcoFibr (19. April 2009)

Als Hobbystarter fand ich die Strecke extrem schlecht. 
Für CC Racer evtl OK. Ich werde die Veranstaltung nicht wieder besuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (19. April 2009)

Ich war eigentlich auch überrascht von der Strecke, auch wenn ich mir auf den Rasenstrecken jedesmal ein Fully gewünscht habe! 
Spaß beiseite, für das Gelände wurde nahezu das Optimum an Strecke gefunden. Mir wäre mehr (Wald-)Trail-Anteil zwar lieber (bin da vielleicht durch Buchholz und die MTB-Rennen Richtung Dannenberg vor ein paar Jahren verwöhnt), es war trotzdem eine abwechslungsreiche und interessante Strecke.
Auch wenn ich am Anfang ziemlich Respekt vor dem Starthügel hatte und ich erst in Runde 3 raus hatte, wie ich den Start- und Zielanstieg nehmen muss.
*Falls hier die Veranstalter mitlesen: Schönes Rennen, hoffentlich gibts im nächsten Jahr eine Wiederholung!* 

Aber habt ihr euch schonmal die Ergebnisse angeschaut? Irgendwas kann da nicht stimmen, zum einen wurde ich überrundet und müsste somit eine Runde weniger gefahren sein, zum anderen hat mich kurz vor (meinem) Ziel noch jemand überrundet, der dann ziemlich weit vorne sein aber trotzdem fast die gleiche Zeit wie ich haben müsste!


----------



## chakamoto (19. April 2009)

Kleine Impressionen von gestern:
















Tolles Event! Weiter so!


----------



## Flame-Blade (19. April 2009)

Weiß wer wo es evlt noch weitere Fotos vom DH gibt?


----------



## chakamoto (19. April 2009)

Ich hab ne ganze Menge geschossen. Startnummer?


----------



## John Rico (19. April 2009)

Hat jemand zufällig Bilder vom CC-Hobby-Rennen?
Würde mich sehr über ein paar schöne Schnappschüsse freuen (am besten natürlich mit mir drauf )!


----------



## AndreZ. (19. April 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> Aber habt ihr euch schonmal die Ergebnisse angeschaut? Irgendwas kann da nicht stimmen, zum einen wurde ich überrundet und müsste somit eine Runde weniger gefahren sein, zum anderen hat mich kurz vor (meinem) Ziel noch jemand überrundet, der dann ziemlich weit vorne sein aber trotzdem fast die gleiche Zeit wie ich haben müsste!



Da hast Du Recht, da stimmt etwas ganz und gar nicht...

Ich stehe mit über 11 Minuten Rückstand auf Platz 3 in der Liste.
Laut Zielbildern sind es aber 01:12 Minuten auf den ersten und ich bin nicht 3. sondern 2. geworden!!! 

Da haben die Damen ihre Aufgabe im WAV wohl nicht so ernst genommen!

Aber da kann der Veranstalter nichts dafür...der hat trotz des unfähigen WAV eine super Veranstaltung organisiert...danke Dirk


----------



## Flame-Blade (19. April 2009)

chakamoto schrieb:


> Ich hab ne ganze Menge geschossen. Startnummer?



Hattest mir schon welche geschickt...bin doch der mit dem zerbrochenen Pedal


----------



## wernersen (19. April 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> Hat jemand zufällig Bilder vom CC-Hobby-Rennen?
> Würde mich sehr über ein paar schöne Schnappschüsse freuen (am besten natürlich mit mir drauf )!



Moin,
ich bin gerade dabei www.bikeday-lueneburg.de mit Bildern und Ergebnissen zu aktualisieren. Gebt mir aber noch etwas Zeit, da der OC-Lüneburg heute noch den Nordcup im Motoradtrial wuppen mußte. (Son lütten Bikeday lastet uns noch nicht aus).

Grüsse
Werner

PS: gelungene Bilder zur Veröffenlichung sind willkommen!!!


----------



## stumpjumpy (19. April 2009)

Ein paar Impressionen vom Bike-Day...Viel Spaß Jungz

Auch wenn ich dieses Mal nur Zuschauer war - es hat Spaß gemacht. Nächstes Mal mach ich aktiv mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (20. April 2009)

AndreZ. schrieb:


> Da hast Du Recht, da stimmt etwas ganz und gar nicht...
> 
> Ich stehe mit über 11 Minuten Rückstand auf Platz 3 in der Liste.
> Laut Zielbildern sind es aber 01:12 Minuten auf den ersten und ich bin nicht 3. sondern 2. geworden!!!
> ...



Habe mich schon gewundert, ob du am Samstag nicht zählen konntest! 
Das wäre extrem schade, zumal ich gleich in der ersten Runde meinen Tacho verloren habe und somit keine Ahnung habe, wie lange ich nun wirklich gefahren bin. Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass die richtigen Ergebnisee doch noch auftauchen. Falls hier ein Verantwortlicher/Veranstalter mitliest, wäre ein kurzer Kommentar nett!

Bist du eigentlich vor Ende des Hobbyrennens los? Habe hinterher noch nach euch Aussau gehalten, dich/euch aber nirgends entdecken können...
Und wo hast du Zielbilder her? Gibts irgendwo auch Bilder vom Hobbyrennen?


----------



## AndreZ. (20. April 2009)

Ne habe bis zum Ende gewartet, hatte ja noch jemanden mit nach Hause genommen der auch Hobby gefahren ist!

Mein Dad hat mit seiner High-Tec-Mega-Digital-Spiegel-Reflex-Kamera ein paar super Bilder alla "Sportograf" gezaubert...Allerdings nicht vom Hobby Rennen, da er zu dem Zeitpunkt schon auf dem Weg nach Hause war!

Mit den Ergebnissen bleibt es abzuwarten...die Senioren-Ergebnisse sind aufgrund meines Einspruchs zumindest noch nicht an den BDR übermittelt worden!
Ich hoffe die korrigieren das noch irgendwann!


----------



## John Rico (20. April 2009)

AndreZ. schrieb:


> Ne habe bis zum Ende gewartet, hatte ja noch jemanden mit nach Hause genommen der auch Hobby gefahren ist!



Dann müssen wir uns irgendwie verpasst haben, habe gleich nach meiner Ankuft auf dem Hügel nach dir Ausschau gehalten! Oder dein Mitfahrer ist deutlich vor mir ins Ziel gekommen! 
Auf jeden Fall vielen Dank fürs Anfeuern, mein Ziel habe ich ja erreicht.
(Obwohl es mich immer noch wurmt, dass der kivelo Fahrer durch zwei blöde Absteiger meinerseits doch knapp vor mir ins Ziel ist ).


----------



## spudi (20. April 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> (Obwohl es mich immer noch wurmt, dass der kivelo Fahrer durch zwei blöde Absteiger meinerseits doch knapp vor mir ins Ziel ist ).


Ach Quatsch! DU warst das??? Der mit dem grünen Helm? Ist ja lustig! 
Tja, in den vorherigen Runden hatte ich ja die "blöden Absteiger"... Aber wenns drauf ankommt, geb ich doch noch alles! hehehe!

Karsten


----------



## wernersen (20. April 2009)

Moin,
ich habe Bilder und Ergebnisse auf die Bikeday Lüneburg Website eingestellt. Ist noch recht Trial, Dirt und Downhill -lastig. Bilder vom Cross Country folgen.
Falls noch jemand Bilder zur Verfügung stellen möchte, immer her damit.
Grüsse
Werner


----------



## John Rico (20. April 2009)

spudi schrieb:


> Ach Quatsch! DU warst das??? Der mit dem grünen Helm? Ist ja lustig!
> Tja, in den vorherigen Runden hatte ich ja die "blöden Absteiger"... Aber wenns drauf ankommt, geb ich doch noch alles! hehehe!
> 
> Karsten



Bist du also auch hier im Forum, die Welt ist doch klein! 
(Wie gut, dass mein Helm so einen großen Wiedererkennungswert hat!)
Ging ja nun nicht um eine Medaille, aber das ich's mir schlichtweg durch Ungeduld verbockt habe, kratzt schon am Ego. 
Aber so ist das halt, der Schnellere war vorne, Revanche gibts in Buchholz (fährst du da?) oder nächstes Jahr in Lüneburg! 

Wenn du schon mal da bist: Weißt du zufällig, ob deine in der Ergebnisloste angegebene Zeit wirklich stimmt? Wie gesagt hat sich mein Tacho nach 2,85 km verabschiedet und ich würde gerne wissen, ob wir wirklich 1:06 unterwegs waren.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spudi (20. April 2009)

Dein Helm musste mir ja auffallen, denn grün ist ja unsere Teamfarbe!  
Warst ein guter Wettkampf-Gegner. Das kämpfen um den vorderen Platz hat Spaß gemacht!  Hattest Du eigentlich wieder Klickies dran, oder ging das mit dem Fuß noch nicht?

Also, ich hab das vorher nicht so kontrolliert, aber mein Tacho zeigt ne Zeit von 57min38 und 17,5km an... Ich hatte zwar Auto-Start/Stop aktiviert, aber 9 Minuten hab ich bestimmt nicht rumgestanden... Keine Ahnung wie das zustande kommt. Wie kamst Du denn überhaupt auf den Gedanken, dass die Zeit nicht stimmen könnte?

Buchholz steht noch in den Sternen. Erstmal ist Riva angesagt und dann schaun wir mal...

Karsten


----------



## iglg (20. April 2009)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Als Hobbystarter fand ich die Strecke extrem schlecht.
> Für CC Racer evtl OK. Ich werde die Veranstaltung nicht wieder besuchen.



Verstehe ich nicht !

Ausgeschrieben war das Rennen als CC-Rennen. Im CC gibt es viele, kürzere Runden, überwiegend Offroad, mit vielen "Unannehmlichkeiten" wie kurzen steilen Stichen, Überwindungsabfahrten usw.

Was erwartest Du denn von einer Hobbystarterstrecke ?

Ich war zwar nur Zuschauer (weil CC wegen der Charakteristik eben nicht so mein Ding ist) aber ich fand die Strecke im Vergleich zu vielem, was ich in dem Bereich gesehen habe, ganz normal. Blöd fand ich nur die Zwangsschiebestrecke durch das Sandbett. Aber wenn man mal bedenkt, das MTB halt den Mountain im Namen trägt, war das für norddeutsche Verhältnisse doch klasse !


----------



## AndreZ. (21. April 2009)

iglg schrieb:


> Blöd fand ich nur die Zwangsschiebestrecke durch das Sandbett.



Schieben

Vollgas und durch


----------



## Flix-noc (21. April 2009)

Wenn ich es richtig sehe haben sie (zumindest in der Hobby Klasse) für jeder verlorene Runde 9-10min berechnet. Das ist eher eine komische Art Überrundungen in das Ergebnis einfließen zu lassen.

@Spudi
Ich hab keine 11min auf dich gewartet im Ziel. Das waren eher so 1,5.

Felix


----------



## spudi (21. April 2009)

Dann wurde AndreZ anscheinend auch überrundet..


----------



## AndreZ. (21. April 2009)

Nach der Liste ja...in echt aber nicht ansatzweise!


----------



## John Rico (21. April 2009)

@Spudi:
Mir hat unser "Kampf" auch Spaß gemacht, zumal ich ohne dich als zusätzliche Motivation wahrscheinlich deutlich mehr Probleme bekommen hätte.
War wieder mit Klickies unterwegs und es ging soweit ganz gut, ohne wär ich die Strecke auch nicht gefahren.

17,5 km? Ich dachte, die Runden hätten genau 3 km und wir sind durch die Überrundung nur 5 gefahren?
Skeptisch bin ich, da ich nach Zieldurchlauf und unserem Gespräch zu meiner Freundin bin und da auf die Uhr geschaut habe --> 15:03 Uhr. Und ich glaube nicht, dass wir vor 14 Uhr gestartet sind. Da es zusätzlich das "Überrundungsproblem" und Andre's Degradierung gibt, zweifel ich auch an unserer Zeit. Zumal ich nicht glaube, dass wir nur mit nem 13,6er Schnitt unterwegs waren.

Aber Riva ist doch schon Anfang Mai, da passt Buchholz doch perfekt!
(Mekrst du nicht, ich will ne Revanche! )



Flix-noc schrieb:


> Wenn ich es richtig sehe haben sie (zumindest in der Hobby Klasse) für jeder verlorene Runde 9-10min berechnet. Das ist eher eine komische Art Überrundungen in das Ergebnis einfließen zu lassen.
> 
> @Spudi
> Ich hab keine 11min auf dich gewartet im Ziel. Das waren eher so 1,5.
> ...



Das wäre allerdings extrem seltsam, wer denkt sich denn sowas aus? 



AndreZ. schrieb:


> Schieben
> 
> Vollgas und durch



Das klappte wirklich - wenn auch bei mir nur 1-2 Mal ...


----------



## spudi (21. April 2009)

Nee, wir sind doch 6 Runden gefahren und flix-noc 7. Macht bei 17,5km Gesamtstrecke 2,9km pro Runde. Also muss sich Dein Tacho auch genau im Startbereich nach der ersten Runde veranschiedet haben.

Diese Überrundungsrechnung passt. Meine Durchschnittszeit für eine Runde war 9,5 Minuten und ziemlich genau diese Minuten haben sie mir noch hinten aufgerechnet, da ich ja quasi eine Runde zu wenig gefahren bin. Ob das jetzt so toll ist, wenn da einfach fiktive Minuten dazugerechnet werden, sei dahin gestellt...

Buchholz könnte klappen. Mal schauen 

Karsten


----------



## John Rico (21. April 2009)

spudi schrieb:


> Nee, wir sind doch 6 Runden gefahren und flix-noc 7. Macht bei 17,5km Gesamtstrecke 2,9km pro Runde. Also muss sich Dein Tacho auch genau im Startbereich nach der ersten Runde veranschiedet haben.
> 
> Buchholz könnte klappen. Mal schauen
> 
> Karsten



Wir sind 6 Runden gefahren? Gut zu wissen! 
Wenn ich mir recht erinnere, hat meine Freundin meinen Tacho am Zielhang gefunden, würde bei einer Anzeige von 2,85 km ja hinkommen.

Was das mit der Extra-Zeit soll, verstehe wer will, zumal es nirgends auch nur erwähnt wird.

Meinen Helm kennst du ja nun!


----------



## mucho (22. April 2009)

iglg schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht !
> 
> Ausgeschrieben war das Rennen als CC-Rennen. Im CC gibt es viele, kürzere Runden, überwiegend Offroad, mit vielen "Unannehmlichkeiten" wie kurzen steilen Stichen, Überwindungsabfahrten usw.
> 
> ...



sehe ich genauso....dabei war die hobbystrecke sogar entschärft( 2 knackige anstiege und die beiden downhills wurden rausgenommen)

freue mich, dass das feedback doch im ganzen positiv ausfällt und finde, dafür dass es der erste versuch war, einmal alles in einer veranstaltung zu bündeln, es ganz gut geklappt hat. 
aller anfang ist schwer, aber ich denke dass der BikeDay am Samstag einen soliden Start hingelegt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (23. April 2009)

Denke wenn in Lüneburg eine reine einfache Hobbystrecke wäre, dann könnte ich schon 10 Leute zum Start bewegen. Bei der Strecke aber Starter. Es muss ja jeder Veranstalter welbst wissen !


----------



## deeptrain (23. April 2009)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Denke wenn in Lüneburg eine reine einfache Hobbystrecke wäre, dann könnte ich schon 10 Leute zum Start bewegen. Bei der Strecke aber Starter. Es muss ja jeder Veranstalter welbst wissen !
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Tracer (23. April 2009)

Es gibt immer ein erstes Mal!
Nehme regelmäßig seit 1998 an CC Rennen teil und ich finde, dass der Veranstalter ein gutes Event auf die Beine gestellt hat!
Die Strecke war schon CC würdig und technisch einfacher sollte sie nicht werden.
Für mich war es das erstes Mal, dass ich überrundet wurde. Das war mir aber schon klar, wichtig finde ich so eine Veranstaltung mit Teilnahme zu unterstützen, wenn wir so eine Veranstaltung in Norddeutschland haben.
Nicht nur das Rennen hat mir Spass gemacht, sondern auch als Zuschauer gab es alles, was der Sport Mountain Bike zu bieten hat.
Bis zum nächsten Mal!
Willy


----------



## MarcoFibr (23. April 2009)

Es gibt wohl mehr Hobbystarter als Fastprofis oder?


----------



## John Rico (23. April 2009)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Es gibt wohl mehr Hobbystarter als Fastprofis oder?



Wie soll die Strecke denn deiner Meinung nach ausehen bzw. was stellst du dir unter einer einfachen Strecke vor?
Mir war die Strecke fast zu leicht bzw. schnell, denn abgesehen vom Starthügel, dem Sandloch und vielleicht dem Ziel-Uphill war's doch fast nur "Kette-rechts". Wenn man die wenigen Hindernisse noch entfernt, bleibt vom MTB-Sport doch nichts mehr über. Und mMn geht es beim Mountainbiken doch gerade darum, neben Kondition auch Fahrtechnik zu haben / zeigen.

Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber mich würde wirklich mal interessieren, was du dir vorstellen würdest.


----------



## iglg (24. April 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber mich würde wirklich mal interessieren, was du dir vorstellen würdest.



Mich auch ! 

Vllt wie der Fette Reifen Rennkurs ?


----------



## AndreZ. (24. April 2009)

Noch einfacher als die Hobby Strecke 

Dann kann man ja bald ein Rennen rund um den Sportplatz veranstalten!

Was hättest Du dann bloss zur Lizenzstrecke gesagt 

Etwas Technik muss schon sein...


----------



## MarcoFibr (24. April 2009)

Es geht nicht um die Technik, aber der Startberg ging fast nicht ohne Absteigen. 
Ich fand die Strecke halt nicht gut. Ist aber meine Meinung.
Bin halt nicht der CC Mensch. 
Finde  ehr lange Sachen gut. Riva Bike Marathon z.b.
Ein langer Marathon im Norden bringt mehr Starter.


----------



## AndreZ. (24. April 2009)

Macht auch Spaß, da gebe ich dir Recht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (24. April 2009)

Das meine ich. Denk der Veranstalter hat eine gute Basis und daher wäre ein Marathon besser. 
Sollten doch 200 Leute bringen ca.


----------



## deeptrain (24. April 2009)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Das meine ich. Denk der Veranstalter hat eine gute Basis und daher wäre ein Marathon besser.
> Sollten doch 200 Leute bringen ca.




200!!!meinst du soviel würden kommen??wieviel waren beim marathon in hitzacker???80???
hatte an den we. auch lieber den marathon in hellentahl besucht mit knapp 300 startern!!!
naja mit der richtigen werbung und den richtigen datum wäre in hitzacker wahrscheinlich auch mehr drin gewesen!
naja ich würde es auf jeden fall begrüßen wenn mal ein marathon hier in der gegend wäre denn hätte man nicht so ein weiten anfahrtsweg


----------



## MarcoFibr (24. April 2009)

Hitzacker habe ich nix gehort. 
Denke es wurden viele Leute starten. Geld und Orga ist mehr das Problem.


----------



## AndreZ. (24. April 2009)

@deeptrain, warst Du in Hitzacker???


----------



## deeptrain (24. April 2009)

AndreZ. schrieb:


> @deeptrain, warst Du in Hitzacker???



nein leider nicht!!
war an dem we. beim warm up marathon in hellenthal deswegen,schade das sich das überschnitten hatte


----------



## AndreZ. (25. April 2009)

deeptrain schrieb:


> hatte an den we. auch lieber den marathon in hellentahl besucht mit knapp 300 startern!!!



Oh  steht ja auch da...wer lesen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iglg (27. April 2009)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Das meine ich. Denk der Veranstalter hat eine gute Basis und daher wäre ein Marathon besser.
> Sollten doch 200 Leute bringen ca.




Zum MTB-Marathon gehören aber irgendwie auch Höhenmeter, und damit ist es in Lüneburg und Umgebung irgendwie nicht so weit her. 
Deshalb glaube ich nicht, dass der Versuch, einen MA zu veranstalten, besonders erfolgreich sein würde.


----------



## MarcoFibr (27. April 2009)

Denke 100 km und 1500hm sollten doch reichen.


----------



## iglg (27. April 2009)

Wenn Du nicht 100 mal den gleichen Anstieg hochfahren willst, bekommst Du das in der näheren Umgebung von Lüneburg NICHT zusammen.
Wenn Du solche Strecken kennst, lass uns mal zusammen fahren. Ich lerne immer gern neue Wege dazu...


----------



## John Rico (27. April 2009)

Naja, in den HaBes würde man eine 50 km Strecke problemlos zusammenkriegen, auch mit deutlich mehr als 750 Hm. Allerdings wird man so ein Rennen wahrscheinlich nie genehmigt bekommen, da alles im Naturschutzgebiet liegt. Außerdem sind 1500 Hm hier im Norden mit den vielen kurzen, aber knackigen Anstiegen nicht zu vergleichen mit Harz, Schwarzwald oder Alpen. Oder anders gesagt, 100 km und 1500 Hm würde kaum ein Hobbyfahrer durchstehen (ich auf jeden Fall nicht).

Und um nochmal auf den Bike-Day zurückzukommen: Ein CC-Rennen ist nunmal deutlich einfacher zu planen und durchzuführen, abgesehen davon wird ein Marathon deutlich teurer sein.
Auf lange Sicht vielleicht eine weitere Option, aktuell finde ich es schon super, dass es für Leute mit weniger als 160 mm Federweg überhaupt ein weiteres Angebot gibt!


----------



## iglg (27. April 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> Naja, in den HaBes würde man eine 50 km Strecke problemlos zusammenkriegen, auch mit deutlich mehr als 750 Hm.!




In den HaBes ja. Aber der Verein, der die Veranstaltung ausgerichtet hat,  heißt ja nun mal RSC LÜNEBURG und organisiert Veranstaltungen in seiner Region und glaub' mir : Hier ist es schwierig, marathon-würdige Höhenmeter zusammenzubekommen.


----------

